# best organic soil any1 please?



## crozar (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi all ,  im looking for a soil which is organic and has a stabled ph level where i can just add water of 6.5ph and assure the roots gets it... any ideas of such a soil which is best in growing mj , i cant have a combination order of worms and such because my country customs may not allow it , only if the soil was organic it may pass .and i hope it does...


----------



## umbra (Aug 29, 2009)

fox farm ocean forest


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi,

I agree with Umbra on the great quality of Foxfarm Ocean Forest soil but I don't think that FFOF soil is available in Europe is it?  You might try posting your question in the 'organic' section and some European growers might have some input for you.  

Can you order Canna Terra or Bio Biz soil products in your country?  Bio Biz products are available worldwide, in theory...  They do sell worm castings called Bio Biz 'Worm Humus.'  I don't think Bio Biz makes a soil mix as 'hot' with organic soil amendments as FF Ocean Forest but they do make a quality soil mix called Bio Biz 'All Mix' that you could easily add more organic amendments like bat guano and worm castings to the Bio Biz mix if needed.  I've never used the Bio Biz 'All Mix' but I have used their 'Light Mix' blended with FFOF soil and had great results using light nute feedings.

Happy Growing!


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 30, 2009)

try making subcool's organic super soil mix.  i believe its in a sticky in indoor growing section


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 30, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> try making subcool's organic super soil mix.  i believe its in a sticky in indoor growing section



Great suggestion Greenfriend...   Bio Biz "Light Mix" works great as a base soil for making Subcool's Super Soil mix...

Click on the link in my signature to check it out...

Peace!


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 30, 2009)

i havent tried the bio bizz- sounds good tho. i do think using straight FF ocean forest as the base soil is too hot.  someone told me to mix FF light warrior with the ocean forest in 1:1 ratio or something like that


----------



## crozar (Sep 7, 2009)

is their any shop that can ship FoxFarm OF soil ? im lookin forward in ordering 300liters or more/


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Sep 7, 2009)

bio bizz all mix is a good mix. ive had great results useing bio bizz soil and nutes!!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 7, 2009)

Sunshine mix #4


----------



## crozar (Sep 7, 2009)

when you guys are saying bio bizz , u mean i wont have trouble with the soil frm start to finish , i want to focus on my ph instead of my soil situation or mj home environmental problems.'

if thats the case is biobizz products mentioning anything about Cannabis? because if so then customs will intercept it before i get it =(


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 7, 2009)

anyone ever heard of BMI.

i cant find anything else and dont wanna order dirt


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 7, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> i havent tried the bio bizz- sounds good tho. i do think using straight FF ocean forest as the base soil is too hot. someone told me to mix FF light warrior with the ocean forest in 1:1 ratio or something like that



That's a killer mix greenfriend...  I like to use a 50/50 mix of FFOF and Light Warrior for seedlings.  I've never had even the slightest burn on tender seedlings when I cut FFOF with LW...   And they grow SO happy, happy, happy...  The mychorrizae in the LW really helps the roots take off vigorously too...   Good stuff! 

After vegging for a few weeks in this mix the plants can go with full strength FFOF but only IF you feed them very lightly from the bottle.  It all depends on what style of growing you'd like to do.  If you use FFOF for flowering you can lean more on the organics in the soil for nutes and only feed occasionally and lightly.  If you want to use a slightly more aggressive approach with nutes from a bottle you'll want to go with maybe a 50/50 mix of FFOF and LW to leave some headroom in the nute strength of the soil for bottled nutes.  Some growers use mediums like Light Warrior or Coco mixes with very little nute amendments and they meet all the plant's needs with nutrients from bottles.   Different strokes for different folks... 





			
				crozar said:
			
		

> is their any shop that can ship FoxFarm OF soil ? im lookin forward in ordering 300liters or more/



HI Crozar...  

You mention that you don't know if you can get certain things in 'your country.'  I think FFOF is only available in North America.  Is there anyone out there who knows otherwise?  And even if it were available for international shipping the cost would probably kill you.  You'll want to find a supplier that you can order from without too much hassle.  I have a friend of a friend who lives in eastern europe and there are hydro/indoor garden supply stores online that he can order from.  Use the internet to find a shop not to far away or an online website that ships to your location if the stores are too far away.  They should have many soil mixes to choose from and if you are in Europe the Bio Biz should be available and I've heard nothing but good things about their All Mix...   

Peace!


----------



## Mauwie Wauwie (Sep 7, 2009)

What about using Happy Frog throughout the entire growth? Instead of mixing it with Ocean Forest or anything...
I think I read somewhere that Happy Frog is a mix of FFOF and LW. does anyone know this for sure?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 7, 2009)

Mauwie Wauwie said:
			
		

> What about using Happy Frog throughout the entire growth? Instead of mixing it with Ocean Forest or anything...
> I think I read somewhere that Happy Frog is a mix of FFOF and LW. does anyone know this for sure?



HI Mauwie...

You can get 2 cubic feet per bag of FF Happy Frog for the same price as FFOF's 1.5 cubic feet but I tried some with seedlings once and HATED IT!  I had very strange and severe burn on my leaves and as soon as I transplanted them into a 50/50 mix of FFOF and LW all the problems went away.  I still have 2/3 of that bag of Happy Frog left and I don't know what to do with it...  I might mix it in with my soil mix but I'll probably use it in outdoor planters next year...  

Happy Growing!


----------



## Mauwie Wauwie (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks dirty. 
What about LW then? is it too much of a light weight by itself throughout the the plants life? 

When I start my next round of plants I plan to use Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, and Big Bloom. Will adding these nutes be enough with the LW?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 7, 2009)

Well..
the best soil to date for me is my own mix. I didn't buy any potting soil.
This is for a 3 gallon bucket.
2/3 horse compost with top soil turned into it (composted for a year) You can get this from anyone with horses...i don't like cow manure as much too clumpy and when wet gets too compacted like mushroom compost.
1/8 cup of blood meal
1/8 cup of bone meal
1/4 cup of greensand
1/4 cup of espoma bio-start w/ mycro
1/8 cup of lime
fill rest with perlite and vermiculite (more perlite then verm)
sometimes i step the 2/3 compost to 1/2 and add cocoa peat.
No nutrient teas for at least 1 1/2 mos.
went a whole grow without any ferts...just top dressed.
I'll sometimes add a dose of big bloom from FF just to give the micro beasties a turbo charge.
I don't use tap water...only well water chloromine or one of those won't bubble off. Chlorine will bubble off but one chem they put in tap won't and it devestates micro life.

New Clones don't like it but seed starts and seed plants love it. I have to ease the clones in....soil is a bit hot.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 7, 2009)

For out doors only...
1 bail of Fafard potting mix
4 bags of manuer
1 bag vermiculite
1 bag Perlite
5lbs lime
5 lb bag of the brown colored bag espoma product 
5 lbs bone meal
5 lbs blood meal
3 lbs Kelp Meal
10 lbs EW Castings
3 lbs 1-10-1 guano
10 lbs of Milorganite


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Sep 7, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> when you guys are saying bio bizz , u mean i wont have trouble with the soil frm start to finish , i want to focus on my ph instead of my soil situation or mj home environmental problems.'
> 
> if thats the case is biobizz products mentioning anything about Cannabis? because if so then customs will intercept it before i get it =(


 

Ive used bio bizz throughout my grows, from seed to bud. also used there bio grow for veg and bio bloom + top max. none of these products contain anything about mj. therez no reason for it to get seized, its organic and completely clear of anything illegal.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 8, 2009)

There is your answer above Crozar 

eace:


----------



## crozar (Sep 8, 2009)

ive talked to a supplier in Europe hes going to check it out from north america and order big quantities if its a great soil for mj , but now im hearing negative results with FFOF are you guys for real ? now ur puting a competition some say it burns are the burns from ur fault did u rinse the soil atleast 2wice ? maybe the side of the soil was theunlucky side which has just abit of nutes which touched the xcalibar of the root and made the burn instantly =/ this happens when ur unlucky ... 

bio- mix organic soil is available for shiping and its not a killer price because my country and this eurocountries are friends hehe =) , im in Asia right bside M-E.

Thanks WS , so its called Bio-Bizz Organic Soil >?
any particular type ?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 8, 2009)

hXXp://www.growell.co.uk/p/1304/Bio-Bizz-All-Mix-Soil.html



eace:


----------



## crozar (Sep 8, 2009)

they dont send internationaly  however does any1 know if its illegal to ship 500liters of Soil through DHL :/ i mean how much will 60kg cost lol i hope not more then 100pounds =/


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 8, 2009)

I know they dont, I was just showing you how it is packaged so there is no clue to what it is for 

eace:


----------



## crozar (Sep 8, 2009)

if i will be ordering a big quantity such as 800liters i got to write a letter that its for the garden and suppliers here sell hotweather soil which is bad for my garden when im living in the coldest area in my location  .


----------



## WHITESTRAINS (Sep 8, 2009)

No wories crozar. i use bio bizz all-mix soil.

lablel reads- ALL MIX
RECOMMENDED USE:for indoor and outdoor plants.all 
kinds of flowers,vegetables,herbs,tree 
and lawns.

MAJOR CONSTITUENTSeat moss,spaghnum peat, worm
castings,perlite,pre-mix

PH 6.2-6.6


SHOULD BE ALL GOOD MAN


----------



## crozar (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks all , now your making me want to order tonight lol
....

however after making calls , no one sends internationally , and here DHL said they can provide a service which they pick up the goods and bring it to my home however the price is expensive for 50KGs it is around 880 euro and the 50kg is just about 300liters of soil that cost around 90euro  should i pay the extra 880  , no shops here provide it nor anywere around 1000km from my area , is it possible to get them cheaper ? i hope i can find Singapore or Malaysian shop right now ebay .my provides it however its a UK store =/ weird , im waiting for reply and i hope its possible because singapore is way cheaper then Euro's ...
my position is unlucky lol 6 hours to singapore and 6 hours to germany , im in the middle of the desert aaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------

